# hay rack, combo feeder???  What do you use?



## jenlynn4 (Sep 30, 2012)

I am thinking on what to use for feeding my goats.. We will have just 2 nigerian dwarf girls.  I cant find much online so I was wonderring what you all use.  (pics would be great!)  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pdpo222 (Sep 30, 2012)

I bought hay feeders from Hoggers.  I feed grain from stainless bowls since I want to make sure no one gets pushy and I know each one gets their share.  I have always fed my goats seperate, even when we had 15 regular dairy goats.  I have put small pieces of chain to hook them to while they ate so no one could eat fast and hurry over to a slower eater's bowl.    If they are milking then of course they eat in the milkstand.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 30, 2012)

I made this as one of my hay feeders. I like it and it doesn't waste too much hay. I used cattle panels (part of them) to hold the hay in. I like it.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh I really like yours!  I need to bookmark this so when I have time, I can try to build one like that.


----------



## SheepGirl (Sep 30, 2012)

jenlynn4 said:
			
		

> I am thinking on what to use for feeding my goats.. We will have just 2 nigerian dwarf girls.  I cant find much online so I was wonderring what you all use.  (pics would be great!)  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I think for just two goats all you need is one or two rubber feed pans that you get at your feed store (they are seriously indestructible and last forever) plus a hay rack or hay net.

eta: rubber feed pan - http://sheepman.com/ecommerce/ecomm...rodid=1281&source=subcat&catid=33&SubCatID=85
hay rack - http://sheepman.com/ecommerce/ecomm...rodid=1209&source=subcat&catid=33&SubCatID=85


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2012)

I agree with Sheepgirl, with a few goat all you need are a few feed pans and a small hay rack. 

Chris


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 30, 2012)

This is what we made.
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=20546

It works well. We do need to make a few modifications like cutting a hole in the top so we can just put a bale of hay in it rather than having to stuff hay in through the holes. I want to put something to help hold the hay in better too. The goats don't waste a ton of it but they do waste some.


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 30, 2012)

Jeffers has both these hanging hay feeder and grain feeder.


----------



## animalmom (Sep 30, 2012)

Catahoula, I get so tickled everytime I see your goat hut.  From the inside it looks like a space ship for goats!  Of course since the little darlings don't have fingers they have to press all the control buttons with their noses.  Since they, by nature, are nosy this is not a problem.

Jenlynn4, we make out hay racks using pieces of cattle panel that were attached to parts of the fencing, at the bracing and if we had to do again I'd do differently as the little buggers do tend to waste alot.  I like Straw Hat's design a lot, and the hay rack from Jeffers looks good too.  The points to keep in mind are how easy the rack is for the human to fill, and some way of keeping the hay off the ground.  It seems if it is off the ground, like on a shelf under the rack, the beasties will eat it.  Once on the ground, even for less than 5 seconds, they will distain.  Personally I never saw the stain, but I tend to go for the 5 second rule myself.

Good luck with your goaties.  Keep us posted as to how you do.  We love to encourage.


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 30, 2012)

animalmom said:
			
		

> Catahoula, I get so tickled everytime I see your goat hut.  From the inside it looks like a space ship for goats!  Of course since the little darlings don't have fingers they have to press all the control buttons with their noses.  Since they, by nature, are nosy this is not a problem.


Shhhh...they don't know it is a real space ship...and don't know to push any buttons yet.


----------



## jenlynn4 (Sep 30, 2012)

I have a TON of thoes rubber bowels from my chickens!!!  YIPPEE  I can just wash them out real good and re use them.   I was thinking about selling them because I JUST bought them and then decided to get rid of most of my birds, but now that I know I can use them for the goats I will hold on to them.    I think I have like 12 of them out there that are like new.   I did buy a red water bucket that attaches to a 2x4 on the wall for water.  I really like that hay rack with the cattle pannels.  I think I may have to try that or a something like it.  Thank you all for all the good ideas!


----------

